# Hacer rebosar su copa



## JanieJones

Contesto: il personaggio sta rileggendo un manoscritto e si sorprende sempre più del suo contenuto. Poi il testo recita:

_A medida que repasaba lo escrito su capacidad de sorpresa aumentaba, *hasta tal punto que parecía ser incapaz de hacer rebosar su copa.*_


Non riesco a capire la frase in grassetto...forse intende che la sua sorpresa aumenta all'infinito, senza "riempire" mai il "vaso"?

_A mano a mano che rileggeva quanto scritto la sua capacità di sorprendersi / la portata della sua sorpresa aumentava, al punto che sembrava incapace di far traboccare il vaso_...??? Non mi sembra che abbia molto senso, e poi "far traboccare il vaso" ha un altro significato...


----------



## 0scar

Sí, eso quiere decir.
Quizás "_pienare il vaso_" sea mejor.


----------



## honeyheart

Perché "vaso" e non "bicchiere"?


----------



## Neuromante

Lo que no se entiende es lo de que su capacidad de sorpresa *aumentaba* Lo lógico sería que usara un verbo del tipo *agotarse* Tu duda viene precisamente por que la segunda parte de la frase se basa en esa expresión tan ilógica.


Por otra parte: No se puede traducir como "la portata della sua sorpresa" significa otra cosa


----------



## chlapec

Certamente, il brano che cerchi di tradurre mi sembra abbastanza strano. Non oserei dire che è mal scritto, perché magari il problema è la mia incapacità per capirlo, ma, un po' come dice Neuromante, com'è possibile che la capacità di sorprendersi aumenti leggendo un qualcosa? Anzi, capirei che si parlasse di un aumento della capacità per sorprendere altrui. Poi, la continuazione della frase resta per me un mistero...


----------



## Larroja

chlapec said:


> Certamente, il brano che cerchi di tradurre mi sembra abbastanza strano. Non oserei dire che è mal scritto, perché magari il problema è la mia incapacità per capirlo, ma, un po' come dice Neuromante, com'è possibile che la capacità di sorprendersi aumenti leggendo un qualcosa? Anzi, capirei che si parlasse di un aumento della capacità per sorprendere altrui. Poi, la continuazione della frase resta per me un mistero...



¿Porqué algo que he leído no puede sorprenderme más a medida que voy releyéndolo? Puede ser que la primera vez lo leí de prisa, falto de concentración, incluso que no pude entender lo que decía porque me faltaba conocer, yo qué se, el contexto en que había sido escrito, el escritor, lo que sea. Releyéndolo me concentro y, precisamente por haberlo leído antes, pero sin darle atención, a medida que lo hago me sorprende más línea tras línea. ¿Porqué no?

La segunda parte según yo podría significar que lo sorprende tanto que incluso parece que su capacidad de sorprenderse no tiene límites: la copa que contiene su capacidad de sorprenderse nunca rebosa.


----------



## JanieJones

chlapec said:


> Certamente, il brano che cerchi di tradurre mi sembra abbastanza strano. Non oserei dire che è mal scritto, perché magari il problema è la mia incapacità per capirlo, ma, un po' come dice Neuromante, com'è possibile che la capacità di sorprendersi aumenti leggendo un qualcosa? Anzi, capirei che si parlasse di un aumento della capacità per sorprendere altrui. Poi, la continuazione della frase resta per me un mistero...


No tranquillo, puoi benissimo dire che è scritta male, ne avrei altri mille di esempi, ma questo non so proprio come renderlo... Mi rendo conto che non ha molto senso questa frase.

Grazie a tutti, comunque!



honeyheart said:


> Perché "vaso" e non "bicchiere"?


In italiano esiste l'espressione "far traboccare il vaso", ma non ne esiste una simile che riguardi i bicchieri, solo per questo non ho tradotto con "bicchiere" la parola spagnola _vaso _


*Edit:* che ne dite di "A mano a mano che rileggeva quanto scritto la sua capacità di sorpresa aumentava, tanto che sembrava non esaurirsi mai." ?


----------



## chlapec

...oppure "non avere limiti"


----------



## JanieJones

Sì!! Mi piace! Grazie mille  Eliminerò quest'immagine del "far traboccare il vaso" che non c'entra nulla...


----------



## Neuromante

Larroja said:


> ¿Porqué algo que he leído no puede sorprenderme más a medida que voy releyéndolo? Puede ser que la primera vez lo leí de prisa, falto de concentración, incluso que no pude entender lo que decía porque me faltaba conocer, yo qué se, el contexto en que había sido escrito, el escritor, lo que sea. Releyéndolo me concentro y, precisamente por haberlo leído antes, pero sin darle atención, a medida que lo hago me sorprende más línea tras línea. ¿Porqué no?
> 
> La segunda parte según yo podría significar que lo sorprende tanto que incluso parece que su capacidad de sorprenderse no tiene límites: la copa que contiene su capacidad de sorprenderse nunca rebosa.



Porque dice que aumenta *su capacidad* de sorpresa y no su sorpresa.
Por un lado el problema está en que lo que aumenta es la capacidad *de sorprenderse* y no la capacidad *de sorpresa* (Que es un concepto y no una cualidad) y por otro lado, en que en realidad al volverlo a leer lo que aumentaría sería su sorpresa por lo que está escrito. Y no pone ninguna de estas dos cosas.

La única explicación que le veo es que lo que está leyendo le aclare le esté abriendo su conocimiento sobre "algo", del estilo de una realidad alternativa, y que al tener mayor consciencia le sorprenda las cosas que son incompatibles o contradictorias "dentro" de esa nueva realidad. Pero dudo que alguien haya escrito alguna vez un texto tan retorcido.


----------



## gatogab

JanieJones said:


> In italiano esiste l'espressione "far traboccare il vaso", ma non ne esiste una simile che riguardi i bicchieri, solo per questo non ho tradotto con "bicchiere" la parola spagnola _vaso _


Ma da google:


> ... violenza sessuale consumata con una ferocia senza precedenti a Guidonia (Roma) è la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il bicchiere. ...
> Poi ieri la mancanza di stipendio è stata la goccia che a fatto traboccare il bicchiere. Ribadiamo ancora la richiesta di effettuare un incontro con la ...
> ... dalla piallata (cfr attacchi subiti, "la caduta di chaos"), ma la goccia che a fatto traboccare il bicchiere si e verificata il giorno suddetto,oggi. ...
> La goccia (di petrolio) che fa traboccare il bicchiere mezzo vuoto. di Alessandro Tapparini. Sono lusingato dal fatto che ieri Marco Perduca abbia usato il ...
> Fortunatamente, invece, ha ritenuto di mettersi al lavoro, e spiega il perché: " La goccia, o il mare, che ha fatto traboccare il bicchiere e mi ha spinto a ...


----------



## JanieJones

Google non è sempre affidabile, ci scrive chiunque...io in Italia non ho mai sentito dire, neanche in dialetto, "far traboccare il bicchiere". E comunque, se esiste, è sicuramente molto meno comune di "far traboccare il vaso"


----------



## Angel.Aura

JanieJones said:


> Google non è sempre affidabile, ci scrive chiunque...io in Italia non ho mai sentito dire, neanche in dialetto, "far traboccare il bicchiere".


Neanche io ho mai sentito dire di un bicchiere che trabocchi.


----------



## gatogab

JanieJones said:


> *..."far traboccare il bicchiere".* , è sicuramente molto meno comune di "far traboccare il vaso"


Completamente d'accordo.


----------



## yanein

Forse, "un bicchiere traboccante", sì. "Far traboccare il bicchiere", no.
Salute


----------



## honeyheart

Ma, che cos'è esattamente "vaso" in italiano? (La definizione del dizionario non chiarisce molto.)


----------



## gatogab

honeyheart said:


> Ma, che cos'è esattamente "vaso" in italiano? (La definizione del dizionario non chiarisce molto.)


Dicono che un'immagine vale mille parole.
*Vaso.*


Da google


----------



## Neuromante

Vaso es un jarrón, una maceta. Más o menos un recipiente ornamental con boca donde se puede poner plantas, flores o algo parecido. No hay una palabra exacta en español


----------

